
The Supposedly Physics-Defying NASA Thruster Doesn't Work, New Research Confirms - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/the-supposedly-physics-defying-nasa-thruster-doesnt-wor-1826296320
======
JPLeRouzic
It might be a good idea to investigate from the point of view of engineers,
what this real scientist [1] wrote some 15 years ago:

[0]
[https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/6706/AIM-2002...](https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/6706/AIM-2002..).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Wisdom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Wisdom)

------
coldacid
Actual scientific article at
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/325177082_The_Space...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/325177082_The_SpaceDrive_Project_-
_First_Results_on_EMDrive_and_Mach-Effect_Thrusters)

